# Anyone casting the TFO Hawgleg?



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No, it's not like anything TFO has. The rod is simply amazing for the price. If they made it in a 9ft in the whole range of rods, from 5wt to 12wt where you can pick and choose the individual weight, then I would be done, stick a fork in me done! 

The rod was designed to meet the criteria to fish it in professional bass tourneys, where they have a rod length limit. It's a dumb rule since you would think a fly rod would have a disadvantage. But some guys argued the right to use a fly rod in those B.A.S.S. tourneys and so the rules were set that if long as it complied to rod length, then you could use it. Of course, FLW adopted those rules. So many fly rod mfgs made them up for just that.

The 7'9" "7/8wt" TFO Hawgleg (designed for close qtrs bass fly fishing) is designed to throw an 8wt floating line or a 7wt sink line, since sinking lines can run heavier. Great little rod for throwing big bulky or heavy flies in close quarters from the lake or pond bank of from a boat. But don't get discouraged about distance because it has loads of backbone and punch, while still maintaining some feel to the rod. So it's a little cannon out to about 60-70ft. I had no problems punching it out 80ft. But I'm also not your normal caster. Anything over those marks and the cast starts to break down.

For saltwater, it makes a great little river, canal, creek or mangrove stick. Also, it's a hoot when fishing docks and gives you a better pulse on casting under docks and mangrove branches than a longer stick.

It's more of a "punch it out there" rod, rather than a presentation rod. Also, it's not idea for wading since a longer rod will help hold the line up off the water better when aerializing line during your false casting. So it's more of a niche rod.

So 2 thumbs up for it's niche use for what it's been designed for vs cost!

Also, they make a 9/10 that would be a hot big snook, juvi poon stick for mangrove creeks. If I were planning a trip to Costa Rica for fishing jungle rivers for tarpon in the 20-80lb class, this would be one of the rods I'd consider taking, including the 7/8. Also Amazon peacocks with the 9/10.

Ted Haas


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Backwater, you're describing something that sounds a lot like the TFO Minimag 200-300, which happens to be my all time favorite redfish and peacock bass rod. If you have experience with the Minimag, how would you say they differ, aside from length and number of rod sections?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Slacker said:


> Backwater, you're describing something that sounds a lot like the TFO Minimag 200-300, which happens to be my all time favorite redfish and peacock bass rod. If you have experience with the Minimag, how would you say they differ, aside from length and number of rod sections?


I don't think I've ever thrown that rod, so idk. Was that a rod that was in their line up in the early to mid `2000's, like between `02-`05? I thought at that time that TFO was trying out something that would be similar to and compete with the G.Loomis Mega GL3 series. They were 9ft and had more backbone than a standard GL3 but you could still feel the tip. Those were also double duty rods like 8/9, 9/10 & 11/12 but in 8'6" and also 9ft in a 2 & 4 piece configuration.

Btw, welcome to the Fly Fishing Forum of Microskiff!


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome. The MiniMags are current production S glass-graphite hybrids, marketed by grain weight in 200-300 and 300-400. We have lots of grass flats here where redfish just pop up out of nowhere and you have to get a shot off in a hurry before they disappear or you run over them or spook them with a false cast. Any rod that can throw with great accuracy at 15-40 feet with minimal or no false casting earns its place on the skiff. The short length is also a positive in the wind. As you can guess, it will not hold a fly line in the air, but that isn't a negative in the kind of fishing I actually enjoy.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I just checked the TFO site and Bass pro and didn't see this rod. Is it still being made?

I have two Ross Flystik rods for bass, a 6 and 8, and use them with sinking head line. Love them, but they are no longer made. Would be very interested in this rod.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

BTW the MiniMags are 3 piece 8 footers.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I purchased a Hawgleg one several years ago for a Mx bass fishing trip. I never took it out of the tube(that doesn't come with it). I eventually started using it for local bass fishing-kayaking and boating and liked it, great for short casting into grass, heavy cover.

I used it extensively this summer on a pike trip, for that application I preferred it over the TFO Mini Mag, which one of my partners on the trip brought along. We were chunking huge masses of flies all day, and I never cared for Minimag. I thought the Hawgleg loaded nicely and had some feel to it. I sold it to one of the guides at the lake who really, really liked the rod.

Overall, I'm not quite the fan of the rod that Ted is, but I agree with his assessment of the rod. It works well in tight quarters when presentation is not a priority and it definitely has the backbone to pull big fish out of cover. Fun rod to fish with. For me, if I have to consistently throw in heavy grass/cover situations, I'd rather use a baitcaster.

I like the Hawgleg over the newer Minimag. The Minimag is like casting a piece of heavy rebar for my tastes. I will be downtown in Dallas next week and will try to stop by the TFO factory and see if the Hawgleg is still in production. I'm thinking in my murky memory, the Minimag replaced the Hawgleg.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I know this is a tfo topic but I have been fishing my sage bass 290 grain rod a lot lately for reds. Same type of short length rod. With the horrible water vis we have had lately it has been a great tool to make a short and very accurate cast. Even though it's labeled as a 290 grain it fishes like a 7wt rod. It's also pretty lively, not super stiff like some of the other short rods.The short rods have their place outside of their advertised bass usage.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Labman, did you cast the light (200-300) or heavy (300-400 grain) MiniMag? The heavy really needs an 11 wt line before I feel anything happen and that's soul sucking work for me with any rod. In contrast, I find the lighter version a delight to cast. If you cast the 200-300, maybe the HawgLeg is an extra delight and I need to find me one?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually got the same effect with the 7/8 and the 9/10 Hawgleg. Just giggled casting both and both still had feel, were you can loose it with a 10wt rod. The lil 9/10 with a 10wt line was a little cannon and felt easy to cast. I think having the right line on it helps as well. Maybe it was a 10wt Rio Redfish on the 9/10 or something like that is I remembered correctly. Might have felt slightly over loaded, but that lil rod handled it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

So I'm reading this thread and it drives me to the TFO website, to read about these rods mentioned. That's when I realized my Axiom had apparently been discontinued??..... Didn't find Hawgleg either..... But pissed they ended the Axiom, what the hell....my 8wt Axiom is the only rod where I can cast a really long way. The mini mag rods sound pretty cool, I'm currently building a Rainshadow blank I cut down to 8'6" (8wt), if it doesn't cast like I'm hoping I may have to try one of these out. Still pissed they dropped the Axiom.... Ok the piss N moan is out of my system.
LH


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

LH I saw an 8 weight Axiom w/ warranty card on eBay "buy it now" for $150...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks man, I'll check it out


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Slacker, I checked on what Minimag rod we used and it was the heavier rod with a 10wt line. We had several 10 wt reel set ups, I can't recall any of the specific lines making a noticeable difference. I directed my buddy to this posting and he said he'll play with a 12wt on it, but that's probably way too heavy.

He wasn't a big fan of the rod either. That lighter Minimag rod maybe the ticket, especially if the Hawgleg is no longer in production. 

LH, those Rainshadow blanks are awesome.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@labman1, I set this one up with a removal fighting butt, ti guides, nice components, I hope it fits my casting style, never threw one before and picked this one up for a song on eBay. If it doesn't work out, I'll probably sell it and look into these

@merc650 did you notice how many of those Hawgleg rods did they have at BP in tally?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have no experience with this model but St. Croix has a 7'11" bass rod that comes in 7, 8, and 9wt for $150. Sounds like it's intended for short, quick shots with big, bulky flies. I've found St. Croix conventional rods to be really good and had one St. Croix 10wt that was a good rod but I sold it because it was a 2pc and a pain to travel with.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm under the impression that TFO is discontinuing them due to their lack of interest for their intended market. Mainly the reason BPS carried them. They might still be found or order thru them (BPS).

Finn, that may be true!


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I was speaking to one of the employees in the BPS in Ft. Myers a couple of years ago about the Hawgleg and he said it was a BPS exclusive. The slightly shorter length vs. the mini-mag was due to that bass tournament regulation that limits rod lengths to 7'11" or whatever it is. I don't think the BPS in Ft. Myers has them anymore but I could be wrong (according to my wife this is usually the case). I had gone back and forth about picking one up for use in the 10K where I fish all the time. Predictably I waited too long. I did however end up purchasing one of the short St. Croix rods (it's called the Mojo Bass) in 9 weight and have been very happy with it. I paired it with the Wulff Bermuda Shorts 9 weight line and it loads great for tight work with very little line out. The moderate fast action helps a whole lot too.

I do think that the short rods have a very useful and under appreciated application for working shorelines where you aren't necessarily sight fishing. The shorter length lowers the swing weight and thus less effort is required for casting. This keeps you fresher longer. The mojo bass is not a rod for casting to tailers at 70 feet but for sight or blind casting at 30 to 50 it is great. Plus the rod costs $150. A lot of my fishing is done out of a canoe or kayak and a durable, inexpensive rod is to me more desirable in that case. The hawgleg would have fit these requirements nicely too.


----------

